# 5th Annual ABN Christmas Bottle Exchange



## peejrey (Nov 5, 2013)

*The following message has been updated:
****************************************************************************Revised 12/2/13The information will be the same as last year, and as follows:Well ladies and gentlemen, it is upon us again to start our end of the year www.antique-bottles.net christmas bottle exchange again!
 I am once again running it, and my hopes are that it will run smoother than last year.
 The time frame for getting you name and address in will run from:*[style="background-color: #ffffff;"] November 29[/style], to December [style="background-color: #00ffff;"]12th[/style]>(*[style="background-color: #ff0000;"]*REVISED*[style="background-color: #ffffff;"]*)*[/style][/style]This will give you about 1 week, 4 days (APPX.)
BEFORE YOU WILL BE ADDED TO THE LIST I WILL NEED YOU CURRENT ADDRESS This will make it easier for me in sending the addresses out to people, and making sure everything is organized. If I remember correctly last year, we did not have specific categories, so that will apply this year(IF I AM CORRECT) If not, changes will be made accordingly. Most Important!!1. Send me a PM, or Email-if you prefer: Giving You User-name, Real name, and Address.2. There may be categories this year since we haven't started yet..This will be determined in the weeks to come3. Most Important: HAVE FUN, AND ENJOY THE HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!!!Gotta love caps lockFinal bit~You can start to add yourselves now, or later..I will be needing someone to help if one is available. Please contact me via PM, or Email: Peejrey@gmail.com.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 2, 2013)

*2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

[align=center] [/align][align=center][style="background-color: #ffff99;"]_*WE ARE GOING FOLKS!!!*_[/style][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][style="background-color: #ffff99;"]_*END DATE TO SIGN UP*_[/style][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][style="background-color: #ffff99;"]_*DEC. 12*_[/style][/align][align=center][style="background-color: #ffffff;"](We have been going since the 29th though)[/style][/align]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

Currently signed up:[ol][*]Nydigger[*]David Fertig[*]UncleBruce[*]peejrey[*]PrivyCheese*[/ol]


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

Can Josh sign up by himself?


----------



## peejrey (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

Yes he can, I'll just make it known when whoever ships to him, they ship it to your address..


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

I just signed up as well!  What a great idea!  What is the general idea behind this?  We send one member a bottle from our collection?  Like a secret santa kid of deal... Mike


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*



			
				PoisonBottleGuy said:
			
		

> I just signed up as well!  What a great idea!  What is the general idea behind this?  We send one member a bottle from our collection?  Like a secret santa kid of deal... Mike



Yes Mike that's the plan, some members send more than one but one is good... In the past jellies. jams, wine and other things have been sent along with the bottles...


----------



## peejrey (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

(Revised)Currently signed up:[ol][*]Nydigger[*]David Fertig[*]UncleBruce[*]epackage[*]peejrey[*]PrivyCheese[*]Josh [*]Poisonbottleguy[*]Nhpharm[*]lil Digger[*]ctBottleDigger[*]Beendiggin*[*]Dollarbill*[*]Reach44**[*]Bottleworm[*]Cyberdigger[*]Red Matthews[*]IBlackVelvet[*]BottleRocket**[*]GACDIG[*]Frozenmonkeyface[*]PA Will[*]Blackglass[/ol]*[style="background-color: #ffff00;"][**] Means I need to talk with you[/style]*[style="background-color: #ffff00;"][*]   Means I have your info, but need and OK from you..[/style][/b]


----------



## epackage (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

I don't see Epackage on that list my friend...[]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*



			
				epackage said:
			
		

> I don't see Epackage on that list my friend...[]


Yes you are, your right above me silly []Just kidding, Your're on!


----------



## epackage (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

PJ you need to contact RED so he knows he's in, the fact there are 2 of these Santa Posts has many members confused, maybe you should delete or lock the other one so everyone sees this one.... You'll see many members asking questions in the other and not seeing this one, might be because it pinned....


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

Well - I know I am in and will email my address to you Preston. It was fun and interesting last year.  It helps to know what people collect, but I like each piece of glass I look at - especially the ones that have repair marks , or odd making marks.  In the hand made glass world marks tell us about the bottle makers skill.  I am into a big thing right now, with hand formed internal and external threads - for a blog I am trying to put together.RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

OK Preston  The address is:  5440 Harrow Terrace, Camelot East, Sarasota,FL, 34241And the handle is Clarence S. Matthews.   My better half makes a catty remark out of the name Sylvester - enough said.  The program last year resulted in a bottle I will enjoy for years.  RED


----------



## peejrey (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted or responded, the last couple of days haven't been as stable as I would've liked.. I got your info Red, and thanks for singing up!


----------



## PA Will (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

I'm in.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

I'm in. Sending info now. I may not be able to check the forums a lot but I am in.I don't have any specifics I collect. Just anything pretty and old. Haha


----------



## peejrey (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 ABN Bottle Exchange*

(Revised)Currently signed up:[ol][*]Nydigger[*]David Fertig[*]UncleBruce[*]epackage[*]peejrey[*]PrivyCheese[*]Josh [*]Poisonbottleguy[*]Nhpharm[*]lil Digger[*]ctBottleDigger[*]Beendiggin[*]Dollarbill[*]Reach44**[*]Bottleworm[*]Cyberdigger[*]Red Matthews[*]IBlackVelvet[*]BottleRocket[*]GACDIG[*]Frozenmonkeyface[*]PA Will[*]Blackglass[*]Diggin4Togas[/ol][style="background-color: #ffff00;"]*[**] Means I need to talk with you*[/style] [ul][*][style="background-color: #ffff00;"]  Means I have your info, but need and OK from you..[/style][/ul]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 11, 2013)

Sign me up!Thanks, Randy


----------



## bottlerocket (Dec 11, 2013)

Just PM'd my info peejrey.Thanks for heading this up.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Pee, Would it be posible to unsign me? I'm uncomfortable about receiving gifts so instead I'll be just giving a little something to ABN. Thanks...   Don


----------



## peejrey (Dec 12, 2013)

Dumpdiver said:
			
		

> Hey Pee, Would it be posible to unsign me? I'm uncomfortable about receiving gifts so instead I'll be just giving a little something to ABN. Thanks...   Don


It's cool, and thanks for the gift!


----------



## antlerman23 (Dec 12, 2013)

sign me up!ill pm you!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello, When and how do we know who we have to exchange bottles with ? Is there a date that you will be drawing names to exchange bottles ?   Thanks,  Kevin....


----------



## peejrey (Dec 12, 2013)

They will be posted at 8:45 CST


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello and thanks peejrey,  Is that on Christmas Day ? Also, If there is anything I can do to help, Please send me a Pm as I will help you if I can.  Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## peejrey (Dec 12, 2013)

No silly that's tonight! About to draw, REGISTRATION CLOSED


----------



## peejrey (Dec 12, 2013)

HOORAY WE HAVE AN ODD NUMBER...I mean...crap... Here are the match-ups thus far: *Lil Digger----------->PrivyCheese**Bottleworm--------->nhpharm**PA WILL------------>Antlerman**GACDIG------------>nydigger**RED Matthews------>FrozenMonkeyFace**Reach44------------->Epackage**DollarBill------------>CTbottledigger**Peejrey------------->Poisonmottleguy**UncleBruce--------->Blackglass**Cyberdigger-------->BeenDiggin**Diggin4Togas------>David Fertig**IBlackVelvet------->BottleRocket*  [style="background-color: #ff0000;"]*IF YOU ARE NOT LISTED PM ME ASAP!!!!*[/style][style="background-color: #ff0000;"]*Members I need addresses from:*[/style][style="background-color: #ff0000;"]*GACDIG*[/style][style="background-color: #ff0000;"]*Reach44*[/style]


----------



## lil digger (Dec 12, 2013)

So now what?


----------



## epackage (Dec 12, 2013)

lil digger said:
			
		

> So now what?


You wil be sent the name and address on where to send the bottle or bottles for your X-Mas partner, keep an eye out for it....


----------



## peejrey (Dec 12, 2013)

*ATTENTION MEMBERS*So like, my software failed, but I did get the PM's out...They may run together, so read the addresses carefully!


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Peej - sign that odd person up with Josh.  He's kind of odd too, but we love him any way! I just PM'd you with his address. He does not have a username here - he's my 10 year old that loves bottles.  He's been bugging me for over a week about when we are getting paired up.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks again for the hard work Preston . I Hope every one has a Very Merry Christmas.CTbottledigger  I've sent you a PM with my address change. Merry Christmas All.  dollarbill


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 13, 2013)

Sign him up Dave and monitor his usage if you think if may be a problem. The youngest I remember here was 11 but.....


----------



## peejrey (Dec 13, 2013)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Sign him up Dave and monitor his usage if you think if may be a problem. The youngest I remember here was 11 but.....


Carobran?


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 13, 2013)

Cyberdigger !!!!!!!!  Ho ho ho!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 13, 2013)

I would also like to thank Preston for his effort in making this exchange happen!!  Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 13, 2013)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Sign him up Dave and monitor his usage if you think if may be a problem. The youngest I remember here was 11 but.....




It's more that I'd still be the one doing any posting, and if he is doing anything with bottles - digging, buying, etc., it usually involves me.  If he gets to the point where he would be making his own posts, then I will sign him up on his own.  We will sometimes sit with me while I read ABNet.  He likes the pics and especially digging stories with pics.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 14, 2013)

Sent your present this morning, Charlie....usps said you should get it by Thursday.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 16, 2013)

I did send you my info pee but i dont see me up on the list.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 16, 2013)

RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> I did send you my info pee but i dont see me up on the list.


Awe crap, then you were the guy then....I had a thought while we were doing the drawing that i left someone out..Let me see what i can do..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2013)

Josh needs a partner and maybe Rick was the odd number Dave was thinking of?Just kidding, I know Rick is an odd one. [][][]I sent Dave a PM and I'll send the boy what I can if I get his address..http://www.antique-bottle...-for-2013-m638461.aspx


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 16, 2013)

If needed I could exchange with Rick.  I know I must have some bromos laying around here somewhere....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2013)

Any in puce?


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 16, 2013)

I wish!


----------



## epackage (Dec 19, 2013)

My trading partner got his bottle, I just hope he realizes it was from me and that it arrived in one piece...lol


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 19, 2013)

If Sick Rick needs a partner , and you can't find one, let me know. I posted under Digging and Finding that Josh needed a partner and was overwhelmed with the response.  There really are some great people in this hobby. Josh and I sent our packages out today, but either one of us can do another exchange - if that is not against the rules!  After all, I am the one who told Rick that he had the time to do the exchange this year.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 21, 2013)

Received my gift yesterday from Charlie-a nice Hawk Drug Company bottle and a crude free blown fishing float, the kind that looks like a mini rolling pin.  Now if I can just come up with an excogitated label..............  Thanks Charlie...hope evereyone here has a great Christmas!


----------



## peejrey (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey guys, GAC dropped, so I need a volunteer to send to nydigger 
Any help would be great guys


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2013)

Send me his info PJ and I'll get something out asap.... Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2013)

LOl see how I keep up with ABN these days. I Missed PJ calling me Odd.i'll take care of that another day   I got the package from Steve "Cobaltbot" little shinny bromos like he said lol naaa  I got some cool stuff. Is there a post for "Show & Tell" with our gifts ?? Just wondering before I make one and there is one floating around already. Let me know so I can post um up!                                                                                                Oddrick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh hell wit it I post um here.[] I got a nice Doyles Hop Bitters a Pine Grove med, a J.E.T pharmacy bottle with label from my good ole home town. Allentown pa! a glass card holder for (my wife) she loves it.a Baltimore bottle book from Baltimore Antique Bottle club. and a huge plate of ginger cookies that are un freakin believable! my wife thinks so to thats why I hid them haha[8D]  Thanks Steve you out did your self man. My wife says thanks also. Merry Christmas to you and your Family.  Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2013)

The reason I dont come here much anymore


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 22, 2013)

We got home late last night from watching my oldest graduate from Penn State.  There was a package from Rick in the mailbox, only took two days to get here! I received a crude, bubbleliceous pony, a HERMAN FLOTO from Reading, Pa - it will go great with my collection of PA colored squats!  I also got a round backed W. & H. WALKER CHEMISTS AND PERFUMERS bottle from PITTSBURG, PA. Not sure you don't know we can't see your pictures? Thanks Rick for the great bottles, glad you liked my stuff, Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!  Steve


----------

